# SW Michigan snow



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Went and hooked up the Dogg and gave it a nice bath yesterday in anticipation of finally getting some white stuff.

Good thing as we got pounded last night with a good 1/2" of snow....

Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Twice as much as we got. 

I love salt runs.


----------

